# About Soo Bahk Do Tang Soo Do Hyungs



## Kyo Sa Lorena Cortes (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi. I´ve been practiced Soo Bahk Do the late 6 years of my life. In México we don´t have access to the printed information about our art, is difficult to find something about the history of hyungs, especcially the Yuk Ro (or Joit, no) series. I hve seen in Korea and in the States books for the differents ranks (white, orange, green and red belts, that has the founders, number of movements, etc, but only for Gups. Does anybody knows information about Yuk Ro series? Thanks.


----------



## mattkulma (Sep 6, 2011)

the Yuk Ro Hyungs where created by Kwan Jan Nim Hwang Kee.  They are physical interpritations of philisophical concepts that he found while translating the muyi dobo tong ji.  This is all I can remember off the top of my head, and since I am at work right now I don't have access to my books.  Hopefully this is somewhat helpful and if you want some more information let me know and I will be more then happy to see what else I can find in my books at home.

In Moo Do,
Matt Kulma


----------

